# MTM PF22.2 FOAM LANCE/CANNON (new bottle shape)



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I have been looking into buying a MTM PF22.2 foam lance/cannon recently with the new bottle shape and hit a brick wall with regard to sourcing one in UK or Europe.

I sent numerous emails to MTM Hydro in Italy, the UK importer and distributor and a few others.

The upshot is that the new bottle, with a wider base, has been commissioned by MTM USA for the North American market only and won't be sold here.

They are available at a price by importing from USA but with carriage and taxes (VAT & Import Duty) the cost is over £100!

Hope this helps anyone wondering when, or if, they would be on sale here.

Alan W

EDIT: See Post 17 for an update on the above.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

I spent around £50 on the original of these and it is a decent lance- as you would hope for the cash. I thought it was a gimmick before buying it and it didn't turn out to be a game changer. It is handy to be able to adjust from horizontal to vertical quickly and easily but, again, it isn't a game changer for me. I now prefer to use Autoglym's and have the MTM as a backup.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Alan W said:


> I have been looking into buying a MTM PF22.2 foam lance/cannon recently with the new bottle shape and hit a brick wall with regard to sourcing one in UK or Europe.
> 
> I sent numerous emails to MTM Hydro in Italy, the UK importer and distributor and a few others.
> 
> ...


Thats dumb haha, why wouldn't you sell it outside the US!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Eturty said:


> Thats dumb haha, why wouldn't you sell it outside the US!


It is, but the new shape bottle was commissioned by MTM USA and not MTM Italy. The cost of the moulds and design etc were probably paid for by MTM USA and hence why sales are being restricted to their country.

Alan W


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Trust me they are a bit dumb, no distributor for MTM in the UK they told me when I enquired about an extension that was only available via the US. I thought as its in Europe, it would be cheaper to get it directly from them. Answer = No you cant do that. I am sure some of these companies are missing a trick.


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Restricting sales... Clever.


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand the reason not to offer this product for sale in the UK but thanks for the update!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mardgee said:


> Restricting sales... Clever.





Muska said:


> I'm not sure I understand the reason not to offer this product for sale in the UK but thanks for the update!


The new shape bottle has been commissioned by, and I would presume paid for by, MTM USA and they are a separate entity to MTM Italy. There will probably be an agreement that MTM USA only supplies product to retailers in the USA and MTM Italy will supply to European retailers and hence why sales of the new bottle are not available here.

I'm just guessing here but that tends to be how these things work.

Alan W


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I just bought a Dr Dirt conical bottle. Might not be as fancy as the 22.2 bottle but it doesn't fall over


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Adam's, sells it in the U.S., might be worth approaching Adam's U.K. on here regarding any possible U.K. sales.


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

I've had confirmation from a UK supplier, who sells the MTM PF22, that the Mark 2 bottles are being ordered from the USA and will be available in the UK.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

4Wheels&Engine said:


> I've had confirmation from a UK supplier, who sells the MTM PF22, that the Mark 2 bottles are being ordered from the USA and will be available in the UK.


Any E.T.A. Dude?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

4Wheels&Engine said:


> I've had confirmation from a UK supplier, who sells the MTM PF22, that the Mark 2 bottles are being ordered from the USA and will be available in the UK.


That's good news if it happens but is contrary to what I've been told by both MTM Hydro in Italy and the UK importer Exchange Engineering Limited.

Another source has told me the new shape bottle will be here by the end of the year so here's hoping they do become available.

Alan W


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

No ETA unfortunately, though anything that's being imported seems to be taking longer to arrive than expected, so ETAs aren't hugely useful at the minute.

I replaced the original tall and narrow bottles on my PA lance with a wider design - the bottles are described as embossed - and it is a huge improvement.

Another advantage of bottles with standard threads is that you can use standard screw on caps, so you can have several bottles with solutions mixed up ready.


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

Alan W said:


> That's good news if it happens but is contrary to what I've been told by both MTM Hydro in Italy and the UK importer Exchange Engineering Limited.
> 
> Another source has told me the new shape bottle will be here by the end of the year so here's hoping they do become available.
> 
> Alan W


That's interesting, maybe if MTM aren't officially offering it, companies are just buying from a supplier in the USA.

I'm surprised there is a split between MTM USA and Italy, as even cheap lances have more stable bottles now, so a premium model that falls over easily is poor. You'd think MTM Italy would see that, also that the wide mouth bottles are becoming increasingly popular.

As this area is sponsored by M&K, I'm not mentioning the company, but just this week they informed me that they are being ordered, and they'd let me know when they're in. I don't know the ins and outs of the situation, just that they will arrive.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

It's not a major issue to me to use the standard PF22. Sure it's a bit unstable when the bottle is empty (not so when it has contents though) but then, if it falls over empty it's not like you'll spill anything. That said, I've 3D printed a base for the standard bottle. I bonded it to the bottle using Gorilla Glue and it has improved the stability and I think it looks alright. This is not something I would be interested in making to sell cause they take a while to print, but if you know anyone with a 3D printer then I have made the print file available here: :thumb:
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4601236


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

UPDATE

I received a very encouraging email from the UK importer this morning and within it was the following from the European Sales Manager for MTM Hydro:

_We are discussing with MTM USA Performance Products about PF22.2 but as they are the ones that have paid for the engineering and development costs of this product they have the rights on their side. We are discussing with them to try to have this product available within Europe for sales from Italy beginning of next year but at the moment I can't tell you exactly when, for what price and which packsize this will be but I will keep you updated._

So this is definitely looking more positive! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Cheers Alan 👍


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

A nifty idea GeeWhizRS, reminds me of the old days of dot matrix printers, outputting a line at a time


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

minimadmotorman said:


> I just bought a Dr Dirt conical bottle. Might not be as fancy as the 22.2 bottle but it doesn't fall over


Same as this. Then my MTM packed up and doesn't work anymore, so I'm back using my old Lance... Ugh.

Still not gotten around to taking it apart.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Sure it can't be anything major, just a blockage somewhere, at the end of the day they all work on the same principal.



MBRuss said:


> Same as this. Then my MTM packed up and doesn't work anymore, so I'm back using my old Lance... Ugh.
> 
> Still not gotten around to taking it apart.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

minimadmotorman said:


> Sure it can't be anything major, just a blockage somewhere, at the end of the day they all work on the same principal.


Yeah, it's just a pain to strip it all down. It's been sat on the kitchen counter for weeks, which the wife loves...

Shame they're not easier to dismantle.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

nbriton said:


> The newest PF22.2 will be sold in the UK exclusively through YumCars based in the East Midlands.


Really? Seems like a strange place to get exclusivity but hey ho glad it's available, is there an ETA?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

nbriton said:


> The newest PF22.2 will be sold in the UK exclusively through YumCars based in the East Midlands.


Thanks for that. :thumb:

Do you know if they will be selling replacement bottles?

Alan W


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Alan W said:


> Thanks for that. :thumb:
> 
> Do you know if they will be selling replacement bottles?
> 
> Alan W


Just asked them, no separate bottles for 6-12 months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

Eturty said:


> Really? Seems like a strange place to get exclusivity but hey ho glad it's available, is there an ETA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think they are hoping this side of xmas - He posted on facebook and you tube.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Eturty said:


> Really? Seems like a strange place to get exclusivity but hey ho glad it's available, is there an ETA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd never heard of them until they were mentioned as the UK importer for MTM on the recent Wrag Company live event on youtube, I couldn't find any MTM products on their website when I looked though.

Around 33:30 here


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

fwiw i've got the pf22 and i just bought the conical bottle from waxplanet problem solved £8. mate picked up the hornet and if i'm honest its every bit as good and its widemouth bottle as well. think they've sold out though :wall:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

If you guys are really stuck you can buy the individual bottles here, but you you have to pay shipping from the states;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTM-PF22...653718&hash=item2d1921e009:g:UngAAOSwutVftF1q


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

paulb1976 said:


> fwiw i've got the pf22 and i just bought the conical bottle from waxplanet problem solved £8. mate picked up the hornet and if i'm honest its every bit as good and its widemouth bottle as well. think they've sold out though :wall:


Thanks, just purchased the conical bottle :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

nbriton said:


> Why would it be a strange place?


Just surprised there is only one outlet for them


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Just watched their Youtube video and followed it up with their Kranzle 1152TST video. Certainly seems as though they have big ideas for bringing products to market, although there's no mention of Kranzle on their site yet - be interesting to see their pricing when it is available. Any idea when they're likely to be launching their Kranzle offer please?


----------



## nbriton (Aug 22, 2017)

St Evelyn said:


> Just watched their Youtube video and followed it up with their Kranzle 1152TST video. Certainly seems as though they have big ideas for bringing products to market, although there's no mention of Kranzle on their site yet - be interesting to see their pricing when it is available. Any idea when they're likely to be launching their Kranzle offer please?


pricing will be released very soon hopefully 🙂


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Is there any update to these coming to the UK market?


----------



## nbriton (Aug 22, 2017)

Muska said:


> Is there any update to these coming to the UK market?


They will be here on Monday and will be launched as soon as humanly possible, hoping tail end of the week.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

They are up on the site now guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Cheers, ordered!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Eturty said:


> They are up on the site now guys!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which site?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Which site?


They are not a DW approved Trader or Supporter.

I'm sure some 'Googling' will help you find them. 

Alan W


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Which site?


Check out post #23, the company is mentioned in the quote.


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Jesus wept the price of it. Think I'll stick with my current for now


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

No thanks at that price, just bought this last nite from Ali for under £14 delivered










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nbriton (Aug 22, 2017)

Ctreanor13 said:


> Jesus wept the price of it. Think I'll stick with my current for now


Not cheap, however order one from the USA and you will see the true cost of what it costs to get here.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

sharrkey said:


> No thanks at that price, just bought this last nite from Ali for under £14 delivered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be aware these lances have a substantially slower draw rate than the older autobrite style lances. You won't get the same results from these wide neck mtm copies unless you are using a stronger mix in the bottle.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

Not sure how much you're willing to pay but you can get them from amazon.com for £23.99 all in shipped from the US


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Just be aware these lances have a substantially slower draw rate than the older autobrite style lances. You won't get the same results from these wide neck mtm copies unless you are using a stronger mix in the bottle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


True, I find the same with my in2Detailing Hornet Lance but balances itself out as though I often need double the product I get twice the number of cars from one bottle!

Overall with the wider neck and non-tip base I do enjoy using them more than I do my traditional-style one though I feel slightly aggrieved having paid £30 for the Hornet when they can be picked up for half that on AliExpress.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Ordered an extra MTM bottle so I can have one for Spritzer and one for Mega Foam. The new bottle is quite a bit shorter so the feed tube will be quite coiled up inside if using with the previous version. It arrived next day and came with sweeties.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Ordered an extra MTM bottle so I can have one for Spritzer and one for Mega Foam. The new bottle is quite a bit shorter so the feed tube will be quite coiled up inside if using with the previous version. It arrived next day and came with sweeties.


Get it from Yum cars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Yes I did. :thumb:


----------



## nbriton (Aug 22, 2017)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Ordered an extra MTM bottle so I can have one for Spritzer and one for Mega Foam. The new bottle is quite a bit shorter so the feed tube will be quite coiled up inside if using with the previous version. It arrived next day and came with sweeties.


Thank you for the business and support! Enjoy the new bottle design!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I didn't think the new bottles would be available to by on their own straight away, thanks for pointing it out, just ordered one.


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Got my mtm V2 bottle Excel Detailing Supplies.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

JonD said:


> Got my mtm V2 bottle Excel Detailing Supplies.


Oh yeah that's weird I wonder how they got them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

You can get a PF22 for around £50 from most places and a PF22.2 bottle from a couple of places that we know of, for £12.50 or £14.99, so I don’t understand the high price for the PF22.2 itself. 
The parts can easily be bought separately and put together for around £62.50


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

macmaw said:


> You can get a PF22 for around £50 from most places and a PF22.2 bottle from a couple of places that we know of, for £12.50 or £14.99, so I don't understand the high price for the PF22.2 itself.
> The parts can easily be bought separately and put together for around £62.50


Totally agree. We sell the MTM lance which we import directly from the factory in Italy for £45-£50.

Why the hell anyone would but the one with the different shaped bottle for an extra £35 is absolutely beyond me. The lances are identical.

In terms of the bottles themselves, yes Italy won't supply us the wider base ones as they exclusive to the US. But absolutely mental anyone would pay the extra for the same lance.


----------

